# quiz - which song is the composer whistling?



## classicjenni (Sep 6, 2007)

composer Osmo Vänskä whistling a tune...

http://classiclive.ego.fi/


----------



## Manuel (Feb 1, 2007)

classicjenni said:


> composer Osmo Vänskä whistling a tune...
> 
> http://classiclive.ego.fi/


The opening to Sibelius 2nd symphony


----------



## Manuel (Feb 1, 2007)

classicjenni said:


> could be.


It is.................


----------

